# Red X's where pictures should be!



## headly (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,
Extreme HTML Noob here.

I have slowly been learning the 'very basics' of creating a website. I have managed to upload and view basic pages with text and links, etc; however I cannot display pictures.
I have uploaded both jpegs and gifs which reside in the same directory as the pages themselves. When the page displays, all I get is a small box with a red cross in the top left corner where the picture should be. I have tried putting both the filename only in the HTML code and also the filename with its full address in the code, but it is still not displaying.
Does anyone have any pointers as to why this is not working?

As an extra point, I tried viewing my webpage from work instead of my home pc. This too does not show the pictures, just the boxes with the red cross; which makes me think it's something to do with the way the code is referencing the picture.
If I right click on the picture location in the page and access 'properties', it comes back with the following info:-
Protocol : Hyper Text Transfer Protocol
Type : Not Available
Address URL : http://freespace.virgin.net/mj.dean/earth.gif
Size : Not Available
Dimensions : 300 x 200 pixels
Created : Not Available
Modified : Not Availale

Any help would be much appreciated

ML

Doh - Now reading the rules I realise it would have been better to post the script. I am at work at the mo' - will post script when back at home - don't get too excited though, it ain't much.

ML


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

HTML Noobs are allowed here :grin: (We all have to start somewhere)

A common problem is that the picture has a capital letter in the name and you left it out. If your server runs on linux, then the capital letters matter.

Also, try using the FULL url for your pictures.
i.e. <img src="http://freespace.virgin.net/mj.dean/earth.gif" alt="">

The last thing you should check if none of the above work, is whether you have the correct url. You may have uploaded a picture to one folder, but you thought you uploaded it to a different folder.

Tell me how things work out!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The link led me to an error page.


----------



## headly (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi DJ-Zep,
Thanks for the reply. I looked at your 3 possible causes and started with the first (capital letters). I had indeed spelt the filename in lower case and the actual file was named in upper case. Changing the filename to lower case and ensuring the filename in the HTML matched exactly did the trick. Thanks a lot, I'll remember that!

ebackhus,
Thanks for your reply. The text I typed in my first post was the Property of an image, not the site itself. The site is http://freespace.virgin.net/mj.dean/ which you should be able to get to, but as I said previously 'it ain't much - just me experimenting'.

Resolved.

Cheers guys

ML


----------

